
Save net neutrality in the US - joeyespo
https://github.com/save-net-neutrality
======
account0099099
If they vote away Net Neutrality, in theory the biggest sites on the internet
could easily bring it back:

"Sorry, you can only reach this site with a certified internet connection,
please contact your service provider and request full internet access."

Seems, if Facebook, Netflix, and Google did this, it would be enough to force
internet providers to open up the connection.

Although getting rid of net Neutrality is a win for Facebook, since people
would just buy a Facebook package, and be even more walled into that garden.

~~~
styfle
I'm more concerned about small blogs like my own[0] who will never pay an ISP
to be in the fast lane.

My blog doesn't get huge amounts of traffic now but I could imagine that it
could get blocked by ISPs unless you have the Wild Wild West package that lets
you visit any website, not just the big names.

We can't treat websites like cable channels because cable channels are
separate streams. But websites are all linked.

[0]: [https://www.ceriously.com/blog](https://www.ceriously.com/blog)

------
trisimix
The walled internet people are proposing would break so much shit lol

~~~
djroomba
More jobs and work for us?

